# Code Taschenrechner für Taschenrechner gesucht



## SkexX (22. Sep 2004)

Also wir haben hier gerade echt stress in der schule! ich hab absolut kein plan von java, und ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch einene Code für einen Taschenrechner hat!? ich würd ihn natürlich so gut ich es kann abändern! um doch noch was zu lernen :###


----------



## Heiko (22. Sep 2004)

Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben, wenn du keinen Ansatz hast.


----------



## Peter@Pan (22. Sep 2004)

Auf der Seite 
http://www.crazy-team.at/ctnet/deutsch/beginnercourse/jctoc.htm 
gibt es einen Java-Kurs der das Zeil hat einen Java-Rechner zu programmieren.
Den Kurs kann man sich auch als Zip-File downloaden unter:
http://www.crazy-team.at/ctnet/javakurs.zip


----------

